# Exclusive Car Care: Ferrari Dino 246 GT



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

*Exclusive Car Care: Ferrari Dino 246 GT - Paint Correction and Detailing*

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us. This time we have a stunning Ferrari Dino 246 GT that required some detailing work.

The much sought-after Ferrari 246 Dino GT was named after Enzo Ferrari's son Alfredino, who died in 1956, aged 24 years. Enzo Ferrari credits his son with the inspiration for a series of successful small and medium capacity V6 racing engines built by Ferrari from 1956, and in turn the name was given to a new line of mid-engined production Ferrari V6 coupés, which first went on sale in 1969. The Dino 246 GT has proved to be one of the most satisfying and successful automobiles built by Ferrari and paved the way for the emerging generation of mid-engined Ferraris. It is widely regarded as one of the best-handling and most gratifying automobiles of the early 70s, it is one of the most attractive, delicately balanced designs ever produced by the masters at Pininfarina. As a result Dinos have enjoyed a well-deserved recent surge in popularity.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Before starting any machine polishing I removed some of the exterior trim such as badges and bumpers as this would allow me to machine polish area's that would otherwise not be accessible or would have to be polished by hand. Whilst removing trim can be very time consuming (depending on car) it does make a big difference to the end result so its well worth the time spent in my opinion.










With the fixtures removed I have made things so much easier for myself and all area's can now be machine polished which will result in a better finish.










The paint on this was relatively hard and I ended up using several combos to correct the defects.

Below are a few "before & afters" from the correction stages















































































































































































































































































Once the paint was corrected I refined the finish with Megs 205. The purpose of this stage is to increase gloss and clarity by removing any light haze that may have been left over by the previous stage(s) of machine polishing that I did to remove the defects that were present in the paint.

The paintwork looking sharp




























Some of the fixtures were also corrected before re-fitting...



















Once all the machine polishing were complete I gave the paintwork a good wipe down with an IPA/Distilled Water mixture to remove any polish residue or oils to ensure a totally clean paint surface. A coat of Wolfs Hard Body was then applied (second coat applied the following day) and then buffed off after 10 minutes










The interior was in immaculate condition so didn't require too much work apart from the drivers seat which had some stains from dye transfer. Zaino Z9 Leather Soft Cleaner was used to clean the interior leather which easily removed the dye transfer. I then sealed the leather with Gtechniq L1










Swissvax Seal Feed was used on all rubber seals to keep them conditioned and pliable.










The exhaust and chrome bumpers were polished and sealed using Britemax Final Shine - Metal Polish and Sealant




























And here is the end result...




































































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Epic work, stunning car!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Stunning, nothing more to add.


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow! How much is something like that worth?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful car , love dinos , google Nick Cartwright without doubt the country's finest dino restorer And Ferrari specialist


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> Beautiful car , love dinos , google Nick Cartwright without doubt the country's finest dino restorer And Ferrari specialist


Nick restored this one:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Chuffin eck Jay :doublesho thats really very nice indeed, such a pleasure to work on I imagine.
Gotta say your camera work is pretty impressive too.
Top marks chap :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Top drawer work there Jay!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work Jay :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow :thumb:

Not normally a fan of Ferrari but that is stunning


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Stunning work!

What a beautiful car!


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow what a beauty. Must have been a pleasure to do?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Classic bit of history there, great work!!


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

This is stunning, one of my all time favourites...

Top quality work as always with awesome pictures Jay...


Regards
John


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

absolutly stunning
thats one of the best details ive seen on here
the paintwork is shining at a different level
so glossy and reflective
someone loves that car very much
i would imaging the person that drives that must smile every single journey
thanks for sharing
excellent

tell them to sort the tax out


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work Jay!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Fantastic! Awesome classic and an awesome job, looks better than new!!

I must ask though, are you really from the UK? Only you seem to have sun 24hrs a day 365 days a year! lol :lol:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fantastic CAR!
Nice JOB!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wahey!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW :argie:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful work, on a very nice example indeed!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Jay Simply stunning great read as well as a great job!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

That has made my day Jay. The 246 has always been and will always be my favouritest water cooled car of all time. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

What a privilege Jay, you lucky, lucky man! :argie:

Alan W


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Dream car, and what a fantastic job!!!

I take it the car had just had a restoration / respray done? You really have finished it superbly though, it looks a million $$ now!!!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely car - and all the more respect for the lack of Ferrari badges! So many seem to get plastered in them in their life (a little like your thread tags )


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

My favourite classic Ferrari. Looks lovely


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

What a stunning car  awesome work :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work as usual


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING WORK AND CAR! i like the difference on the rear lights youve done removing the swirls from the lights.Top job!


----------



## sarkise (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow ! that's the way to save a true classic for a long long time.
Amazed !


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice work and pics:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

lovely, lovely, lovely...

:argie:

amazing work as always......

:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, that looks amazing. Beautiful car, and even better work carried :argie:.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Incredible car and excellent work!

Chris.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is a superb car, great work Jay.


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

What an enjoyable read!Outstanding job Jay!:argie:

Faysal


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job, looks perfect:thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

What a beauty, better than when it left the factory now, brillant work :thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunnig work:argie:
Love the finish pics. The Ferrari looks so glossy:doublesho


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning job Jay :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Epic work, stunning car!


Thanks Scrim



dennis said:


> Stunning, nothing more to add.


Cheers



****ney123 said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


Thanks



G105ALY said:


> Wow! How much is something like that worth?


Good examples start around £150k with top condition examples fetching even more



R7KY D said:


> Beautiful car , love dinos , google Nick Cartwright without doubt the country's finest dino restorer And Ferrari specialist


They restored this one



888-Dave said:


> Chuffin eck Jay :doublesho thats really very nice indeed, such a pleasure to work on I imagine.
> Gotta say your camera work is pretty impressive too.
> Top marks chap :thumb:


Thanks Dave



RefinedDetails said:


> Top drawer work there Jay!


Cheers



AaronGTi said:


> Stunning work Jay :thumb:


Thanks Aaron



lowejackson said:


> Wow :thumb:
> 
> Not normally a fan of Ferrari but that is stunning


Thanks, its certainly a head turner



matzagrin said:


> Stunning work!
> 
> What a beautiful car!


Cheers:thumb:



Stevesuds said:


> Wow what a beauty. Must have been a pleasure to do?


It certainly was a pleasure to work on:thumb:



Mikej857 said:


> Stunning


Thanks Mike



Bkjames said:


> Stunning :thumb:
> 
> Brian


Thanks Brian



Keith_Lane said:


> Classic bit of history there, great work!!


Thanks Keith



JMB said:


> This is stunning, one of my all time favourites...
> 
> Top quality work as always with awesome pictures Jay...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words John, its greatly appreciated:thumb:



steve from wath said:


> absolutly stunning
> thats one of the best details ive seen on here
> the paintwork is shining at a different level
> so glossy and reflective
> ...


Thanks, Tax was still in date when I had detailed this a few months ago:thumb:



Socal Brian said:


> Beautiful work Jay!


Thanks Brian



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there buddy :thumb:


Cheers DMH



Paragon said:


> Fantastic! Awesome classic and an awesome job, looks better than new!!
> 
> I must ask though, are you really from the UK? Only you seem to have sun 24hrs a day 365 days a year! lol :lol:


Actually from Florida:thumb: I have been lucky with the sun



alesoft73 said:


> Fantastic CAR!
> Nice JOB!


Thanks



xJay1337 said:


> Wahey!


Cheers



dooka said:


> WOW :argie:


Cheers Rob:thumb:



rtjc said:


> Beautiful work, on a very nice example indeed!


Thank you



Ronnie said:


> Jay Simply stunning great read as well as a great job!


Cheers Ronnie



herbiedacious said:


> That has made my day Jay. The 246 has always been and will always be my favouritest water cooled car of all time. Thank you so much for sharing.


Thank you, its comments like yours that will make me continue to share my work



Alan W said:


> What a privilege Jay, you lucky, lucky man! :argie:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan



DetailMyCar said:


> Dream car, and what a fantastic job!!!
> 
> I take it the car had just had a restoration / respray done? You really have finished it superbly though, it looks a million $$ now!!!


It was restored just over a year ago



Bero said:


> Lovely car - and all the more respect for the lack of Ferrari badges! So many seem to get plastered in them in their life (a little like your thread tags )


Thanks



streaky said:


> My favourite classic Ferrari. Looks lovely


Thanks



tonyy said:


> Amazing:thumb:


:thumb:



jlw41 said:


> What a stunning car  awesome work :thumb:


Thank you



horned yo said:


> stunning work as usual


Cheers:thumb:



mr.t said:


> ABSOLUTELY STUNNING WORK AND CAR! i like the difference on the rear lights youve done removing the swirls from the lights.Top job!


Cheers



sarkise said:


> Wow ! that's the way to save a true classic for a long long time.
> Amazed !


Thank you



SimonBash said:


> Very nice work and pics:thumb:


Cheers Simon



The Cueball said:


> lovely, lovely, lovely...
> 
> :argie:
> 
> ...


:thumb::thumb::thumb:



deni2 said:


> Wow, that looks amazing. Beautiful car, and even better work carried :argie:.


Most certainly a stunning car, one of my favourites that's for sure:thumb:



ckeir.02mh said:


> Incredible car and excellent work!
> 
> Chris.


Cheers



spursfan said:


> That is a superb car, great work Jay.





Faysal said:


> What an enjoyable read!Outstanding job Jay!:argie:
> 
> Faysal


Glad to hear you enjoyed reading the write up:thumb:



Black.MB said:


> Great job, looks perfect:thumb:


Cheers



gibbo555 said:


> What a beauty, better than when it left the factory now, brillant work :thumb:


Thank you



Deacon Hays said:


> Stunnig work:argie:
> Love the finish pics. The Ferrari looks so glossy:doublesho


Thanks, it was VERY glossy!!



Auto Detox said:


> Stunning job Jay :thumb:


Thanks Barry


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning work on my all time favourite


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh look the sun's come out to celebrate your skills of transformation again Jay  Top stuff as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

amazing work on an amazing car, what a nice colour aswell, looks great :thumb:


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

R7KY D said:


> Beautiful car , love dinos , google Nick Cartwright without doubt the country's finest dino restorer And Ferrari specialist


In fact, could this be it?

http://www.nickcartwright.com/carsales/news/view/dino-restoration-recently-complete.html


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful car with great heritage. That example is certainly a different colour to the norm but certainly works.

Top notch as always.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning finish


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Stunning.























































































Look better in red though


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

One of my favourite Ferraris Jay , top photography , top write-up and excellent correction :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

What more can one say but wow


----------



## Valis (May 3, 2011)

Sweet eye candy. Pure pleasure.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work stunning


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely car and even more so after your careful work.

Stunning finish.


----------

